# PhoneDisk avec iPad



## legallou (31 Mai 2010)

Pour un ami qui n'a pas d'iPhone et donc ne connais pas PhoneDisk, je viens de lui faire un tutoriel comment utiliser PhoneDisk avec son iPad qu'il vient tout juste de recevoir. 
http://www.legallou.com/Mac/iPad/PhoneDisk/PhoneDisk.html
PhoneDisk permet d'accéder aux dossiers de l'iPad, et d'utiliser l'iPad comme disque dur externe.
Si vous avez des astuces complémentaires sur PhoneDisk pour l'iPad merci de compléter.


----------



## Esart (31 Mai 2010)

Ca ne fonctionne pas chez moi. Impossible de monter un iPhone ou un iPad.
J'ai l'impression que ça ne fonctionne qu'avec un appareil JB...


----------



## legallou (31 Mai 2010)

Mon iPad n'est pas "Jailbréqué", et cela fonctionne. @Esart il doit y avoir une autre raison qui cause chez toi le non fonctionnement. A chercher, peut être, du côté du réseau.


----------



## Esart (31 Mai 2010)

Je ne pense pas que ça Vienne du réseau. Le logiciel voit l'iPad mais ne peut pas le faire monter


----------



## Esart (2 Juin 2010)

Phone disk ne marche ni sur iPad ni sur iPhone. Aucune réponse du développeur...
J'ai installé Phone View. Beaucoup plus complet et marche parfaitement


----------



## legallou (2 Juin 2010)

As-tu essayé avec l'adresse Bonjour ? J'ai un copain chez qui l'adresse IP ne marchait pas, mais l'adresse Bonjour marchait. Il n'a trouvé aucune explication, c'est pourtant un pointu en réseau.


----------



## Esart (2 Juin 2010)

Je pars du principe que si il faut bidouiller pour que ça fonctionne c'que le logiciel est mal développé donc poubelle. 
En revanche Phone View marche du tonnerre .

Puisqu'on est dans les logiciels bidons, évitez Document to Go. la dernière version pour iPad estune daube qui ne synchronise pas avec mobile Me contrairement à ce qu'ils annoncent


----------

